# Pompano jigs in the surf ?????



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Led heads or swimming jigs.which is the best bet, in your opinion,best colors? and best way to fish them. I always just use surf rods & sand fleas, I like to wade out an cast when its not to rough. 

THANKS: J. Dittmer








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

A Pompano jig is a Pompano jig regardless of where it's used(Anywhere; except casting at a cobia:hotsun) They work well in the surf.



Colors" White; yellow, hot pink and chartreuse. Hooks? 1/0, 2/0/ and 3/0. The 3/0 just in cast of some biggun trying to eat my tiny Pompano jig. I use up to 3/8 oz for my swimmers.



Someone has molds for the Goofy Jig but bad weather prevented our hookup to do some molding.. Please contact me again. C2


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

When conditions are right, a decent pair of polarized sun-glasses andsight fishing for pomps can be a blast.Pomps will hit most jigs but the colors that c2 mentioned seem to be the most productive.. I'm going to try some teasers orsimple clousers/shrimp/crab flies attached to a loop knot and put a yellow drop shot weight just above the loop knot. The dumbbell weight on the clouser should keep the hook riding up most of the time. It's pretty much a poor man's swivel jig but it "should"still work.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

What you're describing will work. I use bright colored clousers on droppers above a jig for weight.



I fish with a 12 foot UL spinning rod. I had to quit wading because of an accident but this one gets 'out' there'. 



Lots of fun. JMHO C2


----------

